# Maestra corregge alunno:"Zebbra, con due B".



## admin (29 Novembre 2017)

A Vuttuone, in provincia di Milano, un alunno è stato corretto dalla maestra dopo aver scritto "Zebra", con una "B". Secondo l'insegnato, il bambino aveva commesso un errore in quanto avrebbe dovuto scrivere "Zebbra", quindi con due "B". Sulla questione è intervenuto il preside dell'istituto, a difesa della maestra:"E' una cosa che può succedere. La maestra è dispiaciuta ma non ha commesso altri errori".


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Vuttuone, in provincia di Milano, un alunno è stato corretto dalla maestra dopo aver scritto "Zebra", con una "B". Secondo l'insegnato, il bambino aveva commesso un errore in quanto avrebbe dovuto scrivere "Zebbra", quindi con due "B". Sulla questione è intervenuto il preside dell'istituto, a difesa della maestra:"E' una cosa che può succedere. La maestra è dispiaciuta ma non ha commesso altri errori".





Capita dai, anche se è piuttosto imbarazzante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Vuttuone, in provincia di Milano, un alunno è stato corretto dalla maestra dopo aver scritto "Zebra", con una "B". Secondo l'insegnato, il bambino aveva commesso un errore in quanto avrebbe dovuto scrivere "Zebbra", quindi con due "B". Sulla questione è intervenuto il preside dell'istituto, a difesa della maestra:*"E' una cosa che può succedere. La maestra è dispiaciuta ma non ha commesso altri errori".*



E' una cosa che può succedere????


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Vuttuone, in provincia di Milano, un alunno è stato corretto dalla maestra dopo aver scritto "Zebra", con una "B". Secondo l'insegnato, il bambino aveva commesso un errore in quanto avrebbe dovuto scrivere "Zebbra", quindi con due "B". Sulla questione è intervenuto il preside dell'istituto, a difesa della maestra:"E' una cosa che può succedere. La maestra è dispiaciuta ma non ha commesso altri errori".



Sicuramente la maestra era milanista a nel suo inconscio spera che le zebre finiscano di nuovo in serie B 
Una sola B non soddisfa!!!


----------



## neoxes (29 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' una cosa che può succedere????



Da adulto, non hai mai commesso un errore grammaticale o di lessico? Col correttore automatico non vale, eh.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Novembre 2017)

Insegnante meridionale suppongo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Da adulto, non hai mai commesso un errore grammaticale o di lessico? Col correttore automatico non vale, eh.



Commettere un errore mentre si scrive è un conto, ma leggere zebra e correggerlo in "*zebbra*" è tutt'altro. Ma veramente pensi sia la stessa cosa?

E' sempre il contrario, tu scrivi e poi rileggendo ti accorgi di qualche errore. Come può saltarti anche solo in mente di correggere una cosa simile? Anche con mille distrazioni è veramente assurdo.


----------



## Devil man (29 Novembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Da adulto, non hai mai commesso un errore grammaticale o di lessico? Col correttore automatico non vale, eh.



Zebra con due b non si può vedere... Poi ancora peggio se lo ha corretto a mano su un quaderno..


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Insegnante meridionale suppongo.



Sono meridionali il 75% quindi altamente probabile per mere questioni statistiche.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Novembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Insegnante meridionale suppongo.



mha. Complimenti per la discriminazione. In una sola frase sei riuscito ad esplicitare razzismo territoriale e dire che i meridionali sono mediamente più "stupidi" o "ignoranti".


----------



## Igniorante (29 Novembre 2017)

L'itaglia che va a rotoli


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Insegnante meridionale suppongo.



io a scuola a Milano avevo tutti gli insegnanti del sud e un buon 50% di quelli non parlava neanche italiano. 

Ricordo ancora una volta che un mio insegnate mise un cartello con scritto : *LAVANTINO QUASTO . *

Vi giuro che mi vergognai io per lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> mha. Complimenti per la discriminazione. In una sola frase sei riuscito ad esplicitare razzismo territoriale e dire che i meridionali sono mediamente più "stupidi" o "ignoranti".




io ho parenti del Sud , amo il Sud e ci vado ogni estate e non ho problema ad ammettere che quello che ha scritto è vero. 
Laurearsi al Sud ( specialmente una decina di anni fa e prima ) comportava un impegno di 1/10 che a Milano.


----------



## Gas (29 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> mha. Complimenti per la discriminazione. In una sola frase sei riuscito ad esplicitare razzismo territoriale e dire che i meridionali sono mediamente più "stupidi" o "ignoranti".



Guarda mi spiace che chi osservi alcune situazioni vega facilmente e ignobilmente etichettato come razzista. Io non sono razzista, mi limito a osservare alcune cose. Ho due figli piccoli e quando interagisco con le loro insegnanti rabbrividisco. Ragnet_7, credimi, il livello è veramente basso, persone laureate che non sanno parlare, che hanno un accento così forte che sembrano parlare un'altra lingua.
E sì, sono prevalentemente persone del Sud. Razzismo ? NO ! Cavolo no ! Il razzismo non centra nulla, sono solo osservazioni ! Basta con questa cosa del razzismo.

Vediamo giusto per curiosità... chi trova questa maestra e da dove proviene ?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io ho parenti del Sud , amo il Sud e ci vado ogni estate e non ho problema ad ammettere che quello che ha scritto è vero.
> Laurearsi al Sud ( specialmente una decina di anni fa e prima ) comportava un impegno di 1/10 che a Milano.



Non so con quali tipi di scuole o insegnanti abbiate avuto a che fare, ma la propria esperienza personale non è di certo indicativa per permettervi di fare una generalizzazione tanto banale. Forse è proprio vero che siete venuti su ignoranti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io a scuola a Milano avevo tutti gli insegnanti del sud e un buon 50% di quelli non parlava neanche italiano.
> 
> Ricordo ancora una volta che un mio insegnate mise un cartello con scritto : *LAVANTINO QUASTO . *
> 
> Vi giuro che mi vergognai io per lui.



Ricordo che la mia insegnante delle medie sosteneva che new york era la capitale degli Stati Uniti....



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io ho parenti del Sud , amo il Sud e ci vado ogni estate e non ho problema ad ammettere che quello che ha scritto è vero.
> Laurearsi al Sud ( specialmente una decina di anni fa e prima ) comportava un impegno di 1/10 che a Milano.






Io ho sangue 100% meridionale, i miei genitori sono del sud, ho tutti parenti del sud e per quanto sia amara la cosa, su certe questioni c'è poco da dire. Sono vere punto e basta. Ovvio che non tutti i meridionali siano in un certo modo, ma una larga fetta si e in gran parte fanno parte del settore pubblico.

E' urtante sta cosa soprattutto per chi non rientra in questi canoni, però purtroppo la realtà questa è...

L'unico modo per abbattere certi stereotipi è fare una selezione seria in certe categorie


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Novembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Guarda mi spiace che chi osservi alcune situazioni vega facilmente e ignobilmente etichettato come razzista. Io non sono razzista, mi limito a osservare alcune cose. Ho due figli piccoli e quando interagisco con le loro insegnanti rabbrividisco. Ragnet_7, credimi, il livello è veramente basso, persone laureate che non sanno parlare, che hanno un accento così forte che sembrano parlare un'altra lingua.
> E sì, sono prevalentemente persone del Sud. Razzismo ? NO ! Cavolo no ! Il razzismo non centra nulla, sono solo osservazioni ! Basta con questa cosa del razzismo.
> 
> Vediamo giusto per curiosità... chi trova questa maestra e da dove proviene ?



Ripeto, il fatto che le maestre dei tuoi figli siano delle capre, o che lo sia questa specifica maestra non significa che gli insegnanti del sud siano più ignoranti. Forse vi sfugge l'idea di campione statistico e che per fare certe affermazioni non basta la vostra effimera esperienza. Io personalmente ho avuto e ho ancora oggi all'università dei professori validissimi, alcuni riconosciuti a livello internazionale come eccellenze dell'ingegneria. Sono tutte persone del sud.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, il fatto che le maestre dei tuoi figli siano delle capre, o che lo sia questa specifica maestra non significa che gli insegnanti del sud siano più ignoranti. Forse vi sfugge l'idea di campione statistico e che per fare certe affermazioni non basta la vostra effimera esperienza. Io personalmente ho avuto e ho ancora oggi all'università dei professori validissimi, alcuni riconosciuti a livello internazionale come eccellenze dell'ingegneria. Sono tutte persone del sud.



Questo discorso allora vale anche per te. Hai un campione statistico su cui basare la tua affermazione o anche tu consideri la tua "effimera esperienza" coi tuoi professori universitari come base?


----------



## neoxes (29 Novembre 2017)

Dio che tristezza. Non vi rispondo per non farmi bannare, ma siete di un razzismo e di una tristezza allucinante.

Buon proseguimento.
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è tollerabile questa cosa?


----------



## Gas (29 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, il fatto che le maestre dei tuoi figli siano delle capre, o che lo sia questa specifica maestra non significa che gli insegnanti del sud siano più ignoranti. Forse vi sfugge l'idea di campione statistico e che per fare certe affermazioni non basta la vostra effimera esperienza. Io personalmente ho avuto e ho ancora oggi all'università dei professori validissimi, alcuni riconosciuti a livello internazionale come eccellenze dell'ingegneria. Sono tutte persone del sud.



Ovviamente io, tu e chiunque altro qui dentro, possiamo parlare solo per esperienza personale. Altrimenti nessuno al mondo può dire nulla.
Io parlo per me, solo per me. La mia personalissima esperienza mi ha messo davanti negli anni scolastici decine di insegnanti, alcuni validi e alcuni non molto. Stesso con i miei figli, il ché aumenta un poco il campione. Questa questa mia esperienza mi porta a dire che ho avuto a che fare con alcuni insegnanti di livello davvero molto basso ed erano tutti del sud. Come giustamente osservato la maggior parte delle persone che intraprende una carriera d'insegnamento è del sud quindi ovviamente ciò rende più probabile questa situazione.
Insegnanti che non sanno parlare Italiano, che non riescono a formulare tre frasi consecutive senza sbagliare a coniugare i verbi.
Fra persone ragionevoli penso che sia superflo dover dire che chiaramente ci sono anche tantissimi insegnanti del sud eccelsi.
Poi se uno si offende solo perchè proviene da una parte o dall'altra dello stivale... allora va bene, lasciamo i problemi dove sono, mettiamo la testa sotto la sabbia e siamo tutti, o quasi, contenti.


----------



## Gas (29 Novembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Dio che tristezza. Non vi rispondo per non farmi bannare, ma siete di un razzismo e di una tristezza allucinante.
> 
> Buon proseguimento.
> 
> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è tollerabile questa cosa?



Per me è intollerabile che si dia del razzista alle persone solo perchè fanno un'osservazione che con il razzismo non centra nulla.
Faccio degli esempi. Mettiamo il caso che nelle scuole Norvegesi il livello d'insegnamento fosse incredibilmente basso, ne deriverebbe che, purtroppo, i Norvegesi sarebbero mediamente ignoranti. Sarebbe razzismo affermarlo o semplicemente una constatazione di una situazione ? Mi direte razzismo, mi rassegno, buon vittimismo.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2017)

*Tornate on topic e lasciate perdere questi discorsi nord-sud.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ovviamente io, tu e chiunque altro qui dentro, possiamo parlare solo per esperienza personale. Altrimenti nessuno al mondo può dire nulla.
> Io parlo per me, solo per me. La mia personalissima esperienza mi ha messo davanti negli anni scolastici decine di insegnanti, alcuni validi e alcuni non molto. Stesso con i miei figli, il ché aumenta un poco il campione. Questa questa mia esperienza mi porta a dire che ho avuto a che fare con alcuni insegnanti di livello davvero molto basso ed erano tutti del sud. Come giustamente osservato la maggior parte delle persone che intraprende una carriera d'insegnamento è del sud quindi ovviamente ciò rende più probabile questa situazione.
> Insegnanti che non sanno parlare Italiano, che non riescono a furmulare tre frasi consecutive senza sbagliare a coniugare i verbi.
> Fra persone ragionevoli penso che sia superflo dover dire che chiaramente ci sono anche tantissimi insegnanti del sud eccelsi.
> *Poi se uno si offende solo perchè proviene da una parte o dall'altra dello stivale... allora va bene, lasciamo i problemi dove sono, mettiamo la testa sotto la sabbia e siamo tutti, o quasi, contenti.*



Mi vengono in mente quelli che si incavolano con le serie tv come gomorra e suburra perché danno un'idea criminale dell'Italia. Cioè, ma se quella roba c'è sul serio mica è colpa della serie tv.


----------



## neoxes (29 Novembre 2017)

Tornando IT.

L'errore è assolutamente grave. Ma non conosciamo la situazione e le circostanze. E mi auguro che chiunque, prima di parlare, possa avere da coscienza talmente pulita da dire che nel proprio lavoro non ha MAI commesso un errore, dovuto a stanchezza o chissà che altro, altrimenti dovrebbe aprire un vocabolario e trovare la parola ipocrisia.


----------



## Gas (29 Novembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Tornando IT.
> 
> L'errore è assolutamente grave. Ma non conosciamo la situazione e le circostanze. E mi auguro che chiunque, prima di parlare, possa avere da coscienza talmente pulita da dire che nel proprio lavoro non ha MAI commesso un errore, dovuto a stanchezza o chissà che altro, altrimenti dovrebbe aprire un vocabolario e trovare la parola ipocrisia.



C'è anche da dire che a chiunque può capitare di fare un errore, non è sempre ignoranza, a volte semplicemente capita. Io mi reputo dignitosamente istruito ma qualche volta ho fatto errori imbarazzanti.
Al giorno d'oggi i genitori sono carichi come delle molle, pronti a cogliere ogni singola mancanza. Da genitore a volte mi trovo fra gli altri genitori e quando sento le loro osservazioni mi chiedo "No, ma davvero ti stai lamentando di questa cosa ?".
E' un po' come Facebook dove tutti scrivono come fossero giudici perfetti di un mondo sbagliato, stessa cosa per i genitori.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

Paragonarlo a errori classici per la stanchezza non ha senso.

Se avesse scritto "zebbra" lei era un conto, così no. E' paradossale perché sono sicuro che se l'avesse scritto lei tutti gli avrebbero dato contro, ma una cosa del genere può capitare se hai il cervello altrove, ma il contrario NO.

Una persona che insegna italiano e padroneggia la lingua un errore del genere non lo fa neanche inconsciamente. Di norma una persona che legge spesso e padroneggia la lingua si accorge in maniera appunto inconscia degli errori anche non prestando attenzione. Sicuramente non trova errori strambi come questo, al 100% proprio. Può non veder qualcosa per la fretta, ma vedere un errore che non c'è questo no. 

Non è per essere pignoli, è così. Se leggi e sai la lingua non capita per sbaglio, puoi non correggere errori, ma correggere una cosa giusta no, proprio no


----------



## neoxes (29 Novembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che a chiunque può capitare di fare un errore, non è sempre ignoranza, a volte semplicemente capita. Io mi reputo dignitosamente istruito ma qualche volta ho fatto errori imbarazzanti.
> Al giorno d'oggi i genitori sono carichi come delle molle, pronti a cogliere ogni singola mancanza. Da genitore a volte mi trovo fra gli altri genitori e quando sento le loro osservazioni mi chiedo "No, ma davvero ti stai lamentando di questa cosa ?".
> E' un po' come Facebook dove tutti scrivono come fossero giudici perfetti di un mondo sbagliato, stessa cosa per i genitori.



Appunto, è quello che dico io. Qui si sta crocifiggendo una persona che, per quanto ne dice il suo diretto superiore, non aveva mai commesso un errore in carriera... Ok, è grossolano, fa ridere, tutto quello che vi pare, ma da qui a farne un'analisi lombrosiana sull'ignoranza del corpo insegnati e sul sud, ce ne passa...




Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Paragonarlo a errori classici per la stanchezza non ha senso.
> 
> Se avesse scritto "zebbra" lei era un conto, così no. E' paradossale perché sono sicuro che se l'avesse scritto lei tutti gli avrebbero dato contro, ma una cosa del genere può capitare se hai il cervello altrove, ma il contrario NO.
> 
> ...



Beato tu che hai tutte queste certezze, che ti devo dire. A me capita di sbagliare, specie quando non ci sono con la testa per mille altri problemi ben più gravi di un errore grammaticale, o quando dormo poco o sto poco bene. Beati quelli che non sbagliano mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> mha. Complimenti per la discriminazione. In una sola frase sei riuscito ad esplicitare razzismo territoriale e dire che i meridionali sono mediamente più "stupidi" o "ignoranti".



Oppure che i ****ionali nei loro accenti tendono a mettere molte doppie..cosa verissima e che chiunque parli con loro può constatare..poi arriva il politically correct di turno e rompe per nulla..


----------



## Marilson (29 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Vuttuone, in provincia di Milano, un alunno è stato corretto dalla maestra dopo aver scritto "Zebra", con una "B". Secondo l'insegnato, il bambino aveva commesso un errore in quanto avrebbe dovuto scrivere "Zebbra", quindi con due "B". Sulla questione è intervenuto il preside dell'istituto, a difesa della maestra:"E' una cosa che può succedere. La maestra è dispiaciuta ma non ha commesso altri errori".



Ladro invece con quante D si scrive?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Appunto, è quello che dico io. Qui si sta crocifiggendo una persona che, per quanto ne dice il suo diretto superiore, non aveva mai commesso un errore in carriera... Ok, è grossolano, fa ridere, tutto quello che vi pare, ma da qui a farne un'analisi lombrosiana sull'ignoranza del corpo insegnati e sul sud, ce ne passa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non lo dico con cattiveria o con tono supponente sia chiaro, mi spiace che su internet non si possa sentire il tono di voce dell'interlocutore. Il fatto è che continui a fare paragoni che non c'entrano proprio e ignori anche le sfacettature che ho scritto. Ci sono errori che si possono fare, altri che non fai anche volendo in tutte le condizioni possibili. E' proprio la base di chi padroneggia la lingua legge e insegna. Non lo dico io eh, son robe che mi sono rimaste impresse dalla mia insegnante di italiano delle superiori.

Il superiore poi è normale difenda l'insegnante, in realtà non sappiamo se davvero non ha mai fatto altri errori. 

Mai visto qualcuno che non difenda gli insegnanti a parte casi estremi


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io a scuola a Milano avevo tutti gli insegnanti del sud e un buon 50% di quelli non parlava neanche italiano.
> 
> Ricordo ancora una volta che un mio insegnate mise un cartello con scritto : *LAVANTINO QUASTO . *
> 
> Vi giuro che mi vergognai io per lui.



Soprattutto alle medie si trovano situazioni veramente imbarazzanti.

io fui fortunato, trovai un'insegnante di italiano talmente tosta che mi permise di viver di rendita nei successivi 5 anni di liceo, ma in compenso avevo un'insegnate di francese che nei primi 10 minuti di lezione restava fuori dalla classe scalza e si leggeva il giornale fumandosi una sigaretta.


----------



## Butcher (29 Novembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Insegnante meridionale suppongo.



Io da meridionale vivo al nord da più di 3 anni ormai. Devo dire che tra le persone con un' alta istruzione ho trovato molti più ignoranti qui che al sud. 
Cosa ne deduciamo? Che queste sono sono illazioni con poco fondamento.


----------



## Milanforever63 (29 Novembre 2017)

non si trattta di nord o sud ... si tratta che non sai le cose basilari per le quali sei pagata ... un insegnante non può fare questi errori ... e come se un camionista non sapesse mettere le marce per far partire il camion ..


----------



## neoxes (29 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non lo dico con cattiveria o con tono supponente sia chiaro, mi spiace che su internet non si possa sentire il tono di voce dell'interlocutore. Il fatto è che continui a fare paragoni che non c'entrano proprio e ignori anche le sfacettature che ho scritto. Ci sono errori che si possono fare, altri che non fai anche volendo in tutte le condizioni possibili. E' proprio la base di chi padroneggia la lingua legge e insegna. Non lo dico io eh, son robe che mi sono rimaste impresse dalla mia insegnante di italiano delle superiori.
> 
> Il superiore poi è normale difenda l'insegnante, in realtà non sappiamo se davvero non ha mai fatto altri errori.
> 
> Mai visto qualcuno che non difenda gli insegnanti a parte casi estremi



Ma il tono mi cambia poco, ti credo se dici che non sei cattivo o supponente, ci mancherebbe altro. Il fatto è che sostengo una tesi diversa. Non so cosa ti dia la certezza scientifica che un insegnante di lingua non commetta mai errori e che questo rientra sicuramente tra quelli che non si commettono mai. Lo dici, lo sostieni, mi fido e penso che tu creda profondamente in ciò che dici e lo rispetto pure.
Semplicemente, sono di un altro parere. Posso parlare per il mio lavoro e ti posso dire che ho compiuto errori anche gravi perché non c'ero con la testa, errori che non avrei mai pensato di commettere. Quando l'ho fatto ho avuto spesso comprensione e nessuno mi ha mai detto che lavoro male o sono un ignorante nel mio campo perché ho fatto un errore.


----------



## neoxes (29 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> non si trattta di nord o sud ... si tratta che non sai le cose basilari per le quali sei pagata ... un insegnante non può fare questi errori ... e come se un camionista non sapesse mettere le marce per far partire il camion ..



Infatti nessun camionista nella storia dei camionisti ha mai commesso un errore, non è mai stato responsabile di un incidente e non si è mai addormentato alla guida.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Vuttuone, in provincia di Milano, un alunno è stato corretto dalla maestra dopo aver scritto "Zebra", con una "B". Secondo l'insegnato, il bambino aveva commesso un errore in quanto avrebbe dovuto scrivere "Zebbra", quindi con due "B". Sulla questione è intervenuto il preside dell'istituto, a difesa della maestra:"E' una cosa che può succedere. La maestra è dispiaciuta ma non ha commesso altri errori".



La maestra era la Fedeli?


----------



## Milanforever63 (29 Novembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Infatti nessun camionista nella storia dei camionisti ha mai commesso un errore, non è mai stato responsabile di un incidente e non si è mai addormentato alla guida.



infatti chi ha commesso errori è stato duramente sanzionato se beccato .. altro che storie ... se tu nel tuo lavoro fai una [email protected] memorabile ricevi gli applausi ?


----------



## neoxes (29 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> infatti chi ha commesso errori è stato duramente sanzionato se beccato .. altro che storie ... se tu nel tuo lavoro fai una [email protected] memorabile ricevi gli applausi ?



No, ma non vedo thread aperti sui camionisti o titoloni di giornali perché un camionista non si è fermato allo stop.

Tutti sbagliamo, tutti veniamo giustamente puniti quando lo facciamo, questo è il concetto che vorrei esprimere.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Novembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La maestra era la Fedeli?



Maestra è sminuente, sorpassato, devi scrivere educanda di scuole primarie.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oppure che i ****ionali nei loro accenti tendono a mettere molte doppie..cosa verissima e che chiunque parli con loro può constatare..poi arriva il politically correct di turno e rompe per nulla..



oppure tu vuoi fare semplicemente il furbo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo discorso allora vale anche per te. Hai un campione statistico su cui basare la tua affermazione o anche tu consideri la tua "effimera esperienza" coi tuoi professori universitari come base?



vale ovviamente anche per me e infatti il mio discorso era ho avuto professori eccellenti, tu ne hai trovati altri inadeguati ne io ne tu possiamo affermare che i professori meridionali siano migliori o peggiori di quelli del nord o che siano tutti ignoranti come si vuole far sembrare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> No, ma non vedo thread aperti sui camionisti o titoloni di giornali perché un camionista non si è fermato allo stop.
> 
> Tutti sbagliamo, tutti veniamo giustamente puniti quando lo facciamo, questo è il concetto che vorrei esprimere.



Il tuo concetto è chiaro ed giusto, il fatto è che questa cosa riguarda altro.


In questo caso è chiaro che l'errore dell'insegnante non è dovuto a leggerezza o altro. Primo vede un errore che non c'è, secondo lo scrive e commette un altro errore. E' chiaro quindi che per lei era giusto "zebbra". E' proprio lapalissiana la cosa.

Se anche fosse stata con la testa altrove, al momento di barrare e scrivere si sarebbe resa conto della cosa, così non è stato. E' veramente chiarissimo. Una maestra di Italiano che non sa come si scrive zebra è qualcosa di allucinante.

E' come se il camionista un giorno si alza e non sa manco accendere il camion, non sa neanche inserire la chiave e girarla


----------



## jacky (29 Novembre 2017)

Ok ma spiegatemi una cosa.
Perché se un maestro/prof. sbaglia a scrivere zebra/zebbra succede il finimondo e se invece fa un errore elementare di matematica nessuno si scandalizza?

1:0, 1:1, 0:1 è l'abc della matematica eppure nessuno saprebbe rispondere.
Poi se sbagli una h o una virgola diventa una questione di stato.


----------



## Milanforever63 (29 Novembre 2017)

Infatti andrebbe duramente censurato sia il caso della zebbra che il non saper rispondere all'abc della matematica


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> mha. Complimenti per la discriminazione. In una sola frase sei riuscito ad esplicitare razzismo territoriale e dire che i meridionali sono mediamente più "stupidi" o "ignoranti".



No, semplicemente la parlata li porta a commettere errori di questo tipo

Al nord ne facciamo più spesso altri, come per esempio utilizzare "in parte" come se significasse "accanto"

So che si era detto basta ma non tutto ciò che si scrive è un attacco, relax ragazzi


----------



## jacky (29 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Infatti andrebbe duramente censurato sia il caso della zebbra che il non saper rispondere all'abc della matematica



Cosa che non succede. Le capre in matematica si fanno una risatina dopo i loro errori, ma appena sbagli una cosa di italiano ti saltano addosso.

I matematici sanno molto meglio l'italiano rispetto alle conoscenze dei letterati in matematica.

E non aggiungo altro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ok ma spiegatemi una cosa.
> Perché se un maestro/prof. sbaglia a scrivere zebra/zebbra succede il finimondo e se invece fa un errore elementare di matematica nessuno si scandalizza?
> 
> 1:0, 1:1, 0:1 è l'abc della matematica eppure nessuno saprebbe rispondere.
> Poi se sbagli una h o una virgola diventa una questione di stato.





Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Infatti andrebbe duramente censurato sia il caso della zebbra che il non saper rispondere all'abc della matematica





jacky ha scritto:


> Cosa che non succede. Le capre in matematica si fanno una risatina dopo i loro errori, ma appena sbagli una cosa di italiano ti saltano addosso.
> 
> I matematici sanno molto meglio l'italiano rispetto alle conoscenze dei letterati in matematica.
> 
> E non aggiungo altro




Per me è sempre più grave non saper l'italiano, per il semplice fatto che la lingua è proprio il minimo indispensabile, è alla portata di tutti, non c'è bisogno di fare il minimo ragionamento logico per non sbagliare certe cose. Ricordo ancora le filastrocche delle elementari tipo: are ere ire, l'acca fan fuggire 

Ovviamente parlo di italiano minimo e elementare, robe complesse e tempi dei verbi già lo escludo. Sbagliare le doppie, le h è qualcosa veramente di aberrante proprio (non parlo di errori di battitura, ma errori proprio chiari e ripetuti).

Si nota in maniera più tangibile della matematica. Scrivere una disdetta per un contratto, una raccomandata, un curriculum ecc.. 

Tutto questo interagire su internet tra forum, social ecc...


Conosco gente laureata che non sa manco fare il calcolo delle %, non sa calcolare il 30% il 20 ecc... Non so se avete notato che nei negozi ora hanno messo le tabelle con le cifre degli sconti, proprio per far capire ai pirla cosa vanno a risparmiare, però è qualcosa di meno tangibile perché non lo metti per iscritto, nessuno ti verrà mai a dire mi scriva quant'è il 30% di 50 euro ( a meno di robe particolari)


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non so con quali tipi di scuole o insegnanti abbiate avuto a che fare, ma la propria esperienza personale non è di certo indicativa per permettervi di fare una generalizzazione tanto banale. Forse è proprio vero che siete venuti su ignoranti.



ignorante è chi ignora il problema , la mia constatazione è derivata da anni e anni di scuole elementari + medie + superiori ( università è una cosa diversa ) .


----------



## jacky (29 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me è sempre più grave non saper l'italiano, per il semplice fatto che la lingua è proprio il minimo indispensabile, è alla portata di tutti, non c'è bisogno di fare il minimo ragionamento logico per non sbagliare certe cose. Ricordo ancora le filastrocche delle elementari tipo: are ere ire, l'acca fan fuggire
> 
> Ovviamente parlo di italiano minimo e elementare, robe complesse e tempi dei verbi già lo escludo. Sbagliare le doppie, le h è qualcosa veramente di aberrante proprio.
> 
> ...



Non penso ci siano professori che sbaglino h e doppie 20 volte al giorno.
Una volta può capitare.
Per me è molto più grave l'ignoranza di molti prof. in matematica. E oggi se non sai minimanente fare di calcolo viene fregato ovunque, non solo sugli sconti, ma con il resto, con le bollette, in banca, ovunque...
Se non te la cavicchi con i numeri oggi è veramente difficile programmare un futuro, una pensione etc...
I ragazzi italiani sono scarsi nelle materie scientifiche perché lo sono ancor di più le loro maestre e i loro prof.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Novembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Per me è intollerabile che si dia del razzista alle persone solo perchè fanno un'osservazione che con il razzismo non centra nulla.
> Faccio degli esempi. Mettiamo il caso che nelle scuole Norvegesi il livello d'insegnamento fosse incredibilmente basso, ne deriverebbe che, purtroppo, i Norvegesi sarebbero mediamente ignoranti. Sarebbe razzismo affermarlo o semplicemente una constatazione di una situazione ? Mi direte razzismo, mi rassegno, buon vittimismo.



Vedono razzismo ovunque


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2017)

Ma veramente state facendo una questione nord sud ? dai ragazzi , nel 2017 queste cose non si possono sentire perchè ognuno di noi oramai è mischiato e ha parenti su e giu. 

E come quando uno dice " A Milano tutti gli spacciatori di eroina sono dei neri Africani " apriti cielo .... 

Razzista !!! 

Ma che razzista è una constatazione dei fatti , poi se vogliamo fare i soliti buonisti lo facciamo e diciamo che non è vero che i neri spacciano e che molti ( non tutti ) insegnati AL NORD che vengono dal sud hanno una preparazione accademica ridicola. 

Ma non è una guerra Nord Sud ( anche perchè sarebbe come se un nero si prendesse del razzista per aver detto ***** ) , qui è una constatazione dei fatti. 

E attenzione nessuno vuole dire che tutti gli insegnati del Sud siamo meno preparati di quelli del Nord , io ho avuto insegnanti fantastici che arrivavano dalla mia Sicilia . 

Bisognerebbe essere sinceri e dire la verità senza tirare acqua al proprio mulino.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non penso ci siano professori che sbaglino h e doppie 20 volte al giorno.
> Una volta può capitare.
> Per me è molto più grave l'ignoranza di molti prof. in matematica. E oggi se non sai minimanente fare di calcolo viene fregato ovunque, non solo sugli sconti, ma con il resto, con le bollette, in banca, ovunque...
> Se non te la cavicchi con i numeri oggi è veramente difficile programmare un futuro, una pensione etc...
> I ragazzi italiani sono scarsi nelle materie scientifiche perché lo sono ancor di più le loro maestre e i loro prof.



Programmare il futuro è qualcosa di molto aleatorio ci illudiamo che si possa fare, ma basta un fatto casuale e va tutto via come niente. Domani il governo cambia una leggina e tutti i tuoi calcoli per la pensione sono svaniti nel nulla. Sotto quel punto di vista meglio non sapere che è meglio 

Di norma ciò che frega di più la gente è il linguaggio che viene usato per descrivere certe cose, a volte fatto di proposito per confondere. Un esempio stupido tenendo sempre come spunto gli sconti.

Il must è fino al 70% di sconti. La maggiorparte delle persone crede che tutto sarà al 70% 

Oppure il cartello: 50% di sconto su tutto, poi c'è l'asterisco in alto e sotto una scritta minuscola, quasi invisibile: "solo per una spesa minima di 300 euro"

Mi vengono in mente anche le pubblicità dei prestiti, se venisse usato un linguaggio esplicito non ci sarebbe bisogno di sapere la matematica per dire. Basta anche comprendere l'inganno di certe parole per carpire che ti stanno fregando. Le pubblicità dei prezzi delle auto e delle rate è una delle cose più indegne mai viste


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Commettere un errore mentre si scrive è un conto, ma leggere zebra e correggerlo in "*zebbra*" è tutt'altro. Ma veramente pensi sia la stessa cosa?
> 
> E' sempre il contrario, tu scrivi e poi rileggendo ti accorgi di qualche errore. Come può saltarti anche solo in mente di correggere una cosa simile? Anche con mille distrazioni è veramente assurdo.



Di più, questa persona ha vissuto fino ad oggi pensando che si scrivesse Zebbra.
Quindi non l'ha mai visto scritto, non l'ha mai letto. Come quelli che pensano che Londra si scriva L'ondra.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> mha. Complimenti per la discriminazione. In una sola frase sei riuscito ad esplicitare razzismo territoriale e dire che i meridionali sono mediamente più "stupidi" o "ignoranti".



No, la deduzione è perchè in meridione si raddoppiano spesso le consonanti nei dialetti. 

Cmq al mondo ci son razze/popoli/etnie più intelligenti, o meglio differentemente intelligenti, di altre.


----------



## DrHouse (29 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io ho parenti del Sud , amo il Sud e ci vado ogni estate e non ho problema ad ammettere che quello che ha scritto è vero.
> Laurearsi al Sud ( specialmente una decina di anni fa e prima ) comportava un impegno di 1/10 che a Milano.



sul fatto che in Meridione si raddoppino le consonanti (e in alcuni casi si confondano, tipo T e D) è palese.
ma è una questione fonetica più che grammaticale.
se una laureata fa un errore non è dovuto alla sua provenienza, ma alla sua (presunta) ignoranza. che non ha domicilio.
anche io (che la laurea ce l'ho e ho pure fatto esami di fonetica, linguistica, e per lavori radiofonici pure dizione) ho un accento che a volte tende a raddoppiare. comunque ho un accento indubbio meridionale (i miei amici lombardi e piemontesi alla prima intervista a Mirabelli, che abita a pochi metri da dove lavoro, mi hanno chiamato e mi hanno detto "parla uguale a te", sigh)...

quindi sì, a volte un errore grossolano come il raddoppio di una lettera, può essere frutto di una provenienza specifica.

sul confronto tra università di Nord e Sud invece discordo.
la questione è trasversale, ci sono Atenei di gran prestigio, e altri che sono esamifici.
Ma di base non posso dire che giù si studi 1/10 rispetto a su. Anzi, a volte (e di simposi col consorzio degli atenei europei ne ho fatti, da rappresentante di studenti e da personale lavorativo universitario ne ho fatti) ci sono eccellenze nel Meridione che in altre parti sognano...


----------



## smallball (29 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Vuttuone, in provincia di Milano, un alunno è stato corretto dalla maestra dopo aver scritto "Zebra", con una "B". Secondo l'insegnato, il bambino aveva commesso un errore in quanto avrebbe dovuto scrivere "Zebbra", quindi con due "B". Sulla questione è intervenuto il preside dell'istituto, a difesa della maestra:"E' una cosa che può succedere. La maestra è dispiaciuta ma non ha commesso altri errori".



e' inammissibile che gente stipendiata dallo stato Italiano e che deve preparare la generazione del futuro,possa commettere errori del genere


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2017)

E anche stavolta il ruolo dell'educatore è stato distrutto.
Scommetto che il genitore dell'alunno in questione , dopo aver amabilmente diffuso la notizia su facebook, dopo averne chiacchierato prendendo il the con le amiche , dopo aver diffamato l'insegnante col fruttivendolo sotto casa, avrà anche ben pensato di raccogliere le firme di tutti i genitori per spedire l'insegnante in questione sulla luna.
Graziata solo perchè non esiste la pena di morte in italia.
La categoria dei genitori di oggi fa veramente pena, vengono su ragazzi somari a scuola come a scuola calcio anche e soprattutto per colpa di genitori discutibili.
Focalizziamoci sul vero problema di questa discussione, gli insegnanti hanno sempre sbagliato e sempre lo faranno, sfido chiunque di voi a dire chi non abbia almeno una volta corretto un errore grossolano dell'insegnante di turno.
Io l'ho fatto, mio padre sarà anche stato fiero di me ma allo stesso tempo mi ha redarguito dallo sfottere e dal mancare di rispetto al maestro. Il maestro è il maestro e l'allievo deve avere rispetto per la figura che rappresenta, non farlo implica la distruzione del suo ruolo con tutto ciò che ne consegue nel prosieguo delle attività didattiche di classe.
Che poi la scuola di oggi faccia acqua da tutte le parti è conclamato e palese , basti vedere come per il sostegno prendono letteralmente cani e porci.
E il sostegno dovrebbe essere l'attività didattica più impegnativa, in teoria.
Ma questo è solo un aspetto dei mille che rendono la scuola italiana mediocre.
Si dovrebbe tornare all'antico e mettere il 'leggere, scrivere e far di conto' come obiettivo primario della formazione scolastica di base.


----------



## DrHouse (29 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E anche stavolta il ruolo dell'educatore è stato distrutto.
> Scommetto che il genitore dell'alunno in questione , dopo aver amabilmente diffuso la notizia su facebook, dopo averne chiacchierato prendendo il the con le amiche , dopo aver diffamato l'insegnante col fruttivendolo sotto casa, avrà anche ben pensato di raccogliere le firme di tutti i genitori per spedire l'insegnante in questione sulla luna.
> Graziata solo perchè non esiste la pena di morte in italia.
> La categoria dei genitori di oggi fa veramente pena, vengono su ragazzi somari a scuola come a scuola calcio anche e soprattutto per colpa di genitori discutibili.
> ...



su questo concordo al 100%
tra l'altro nell'articolo del Corriere si evince che la "denuncia" sia stata fatta dal genitore di un altro alunno.
i genitori dell'alunno disabile si dicono soddisfatti dell'insegnante di sostegno in questione.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> su questo concordo al 100%
> tra l'altro nell'articolo del Corriere si evince che la "denuncia" sia stata fatta dal genitore di un altro alunno.
> i genitori dell'alunno disabile si dicono soddisfatti dell'insegnante di sostegno in questione.



Sbagliare è umano ma ci rendiamo conto del polverone che hanno sollevato per una doppia consonante?
Io alle scuole elementari mi sarei beccato due belle sberle se avessi deriso il maestro, pur avendo ragione come in questo caso.
Ma i genitori di oggi sono tutti dottoroni e l'insegnante rappresenta una figura da distruggere e umiliare.
Ma come si può lavorare cosi? 
La generazione dei bimbi minkia nasce anche cosi.


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Novembre 2017)

Per quelli che dicono che giù si studi 1/10 rispetto a su, provate a laurearvi in Giurisprudenza a Catania, e poi vedrete se dovete studiare poco o tanto e il livello dei professori.


----------



## Djici (29 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E anche stavolta il ruolo dell'educatore è stato distrutto.
> Scommetto che il genitore dell'alunno in questione , dopo aver amabilmente diffuso la notizia su facebook, dopo averne chiacchierato prendendo il the con le amiche , dopo aver diffamato l'insegnante col fruttivendolo sotto casa, avrà anche ben pensato di raccogliere le firme di tutti i genitori per spedire l'insegnante in questione sulla luna.
> Graziata solo perchè non esiste la pena di morte in italia.
> La categoria dei genitori di oggi fa veramente pena, vengono su ragazzi somari a scuola come a scuola calcio anche e soprattutto per colpa di genitori discutibili.
> ...



Applausi


----------



## wildfrank (29 Novembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Insegnante meridionale suppongo.



"Zebbra" è tipico dei romani invece...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> oppure tu vuoi fare semplicemente il furbo.





Mah..Ormai ogni commento in cui uno parla di meridionali o extracomunitari o neri o gay diventa razzista o xenofobo o qualcosofobo a priori..tempo perso


----------



## wfiesso (29 Novembre 2017)

Tipico dell'italiano, accuse razziste ad ogni scorreggia


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E anche stavolta il ruolo dell'educatore è stato distrutto.
> Scommetto che il genitore dell'alunno in questione , dopo aver amabilmente diffuso la notizia su facebook, dopo averne chiacchierato prendendo il the con le amiche , dopo aver diffamato l'insegnante col fruttivendolo sotto casa, avrà anche ben pensato di raccogliere le firme di tutti i genitori per spedire l'insegnante in questione sulla luna.
> Graziata solo perchè non esiste la pena di morte in italia.
> La categoria dei genitori di oggi fa veramente pena, vengono su ragazzi somari a scuola come a scuola calcio anche e soprattutto per colpa di genitori discutibili.
> ...


----------



## Il Genio (29 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Paragonarlo a errori classici per la stanchezza non ha senso.
> 
> Se avesse scritto "zebbra" lei era un conto, così no. E' paradossale perché sono sicuro che se l'avesse scritto lei tutti *gli* avrebbero dato contro, ma una cosa del genere può capitare se hai il cervello altrove, ma il contrario NO.
> 
> ...



Si parla di lingua italiana, giusto per mettere i puntini sulle i

Ho scordato la faccina


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2017)

Sto Thread ha degenerato , immagino che i commenti di alcuni utenti siano stati un pò travisati .


----------



## Il Genio (29 Novembre 2017)

Mio papà è meridionale, io porto con firezza un cognome meridionale così come le mie fattezze sono tipiche del meridionale
Amo l'Italia a 360° ma non sono razzista se affermo che diplomarsi/laurearsi e/o vincere un concorso al sud per una carica pubblica è più semplice che al nord


----------



## DrHouse (29 Novembre 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Mio papà è meridionale, io porto con firezza un cognome meridionale così come le mie fattezze sono tipiche del meridionale
> Amo l'Italia a 360° ma non sono razzista se affermo che diplomarsi/laurearsi e/o vincere un concorso al sud per una carica pubblica è più semplice che al nord



perdonami, ma anche qui dissento.

un esempio stupido?
un mio amico fin quando i concorsi GDF erano a base regionale, non superava mai la prima selezione al Sud.
appena il concorso è diventato su scala nazionale lo ha superato, perchè la soglia minima di errore al Nord era più bassa.

certo, ci sono altri esempi contrari.

ma questo dimostra che la questione è relativa.
invece si vuole far apparire scientifico che al Sud l'istruzione è più facilona...
tutto qui.

poi, non vado a dire che qualcuno qui è razzista, su questioni meridionali.
sicuramente ho letto di razzismo nei confronti di stranieri a volte, ma non è questo il caso...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Novembre 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> "Zebbra" è tipico dei romani invece...



Son meridionali anche i romani.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> perdonami, ma anche qui dissento.
> 
> un esempio stupido?
> un mio amico fin quando i concorsi GDF erano a base regionale, non superava mai la prima selezione al Sud.
> ...



A livello di accademia ci son delle eccellenze al Sud. E' il livello scolastico delle elementari, medie e superiori ad essere inferiore. Gli stessi insegnanti non parlano italiano. E temo che la situazione stia peggiorando, decenni orsono c'era più rigore e più onore nel parlare correttamente italiano, oggi non ha più la stessa importanza. Ne vediamo i risultati anche nei media, dal cinema alla TV: mperversano le parlate dialettali meridionali. Questa Zebbra ha fatto scalpore a Milano infatti, mica al Sud dove se ne sentono di peggio ogni giorno.


----------



## DrHouse (29 Novembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> A livello di accademia ci son delle eccellenze al Sud. E' il livello scolastico delle elementari, medie e superiori ad essere inferiore. Gli stessi insegnanti non parlano italiano. E temo che la situazione stia peggiorando, decenni orsono c'era più rigore e più onore nel parlare correttamente italiano, oggi non ha più la stessa importanza. Ne vediamo i risultati anche nei media, dal cinema alla TV: mperversano le parlate dialettali meridionali. Questa Zebbra ha fatto scalpore a Milano infatti, mica al Sud dove se ne sentono di peggio ogni giorno.



non sapevo fossi ispettore del MIUR per le scuole del Sud.
chiedo venia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non sapevo fossi ispettore del MIUR per le scuole del Sud.
> chiedo venia



Non c'è bisogno di essere un ispettore, son cose alla luce del sole.


----------



## DrHouse (29 Novembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non c'è bisogno di essere un ispettore, son cose alla luce del sole.



ma neanche per sogno.

anzi, solitamente le generalizzazioni spiccie sono sintomo di ignoranza.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ma neanche per sogno.
> 
> anzi, solitamente le generalizzazioni spiccie sono sintomo di ignoranza.



quoto con il sangue.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Mio papà è meridionale, io porto con firezza un cognome meridionale così come le mie fattezze sono tipiche del meridionale
> Amo l'Italia a 360° ma non sono razzista se affermo che diplomarsi/laurearsi e/o vincere un concorso al sud per una carica pubblica è più semplice che al nord



Credo che l'esempio più emblematico sia il vecchio ministro Gelmini che andò in Calabria a fare l'esame di Stato per l'abilitazione.


----------



## DrHouse (29 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Credo che l'esempio più emblematico sia il vecchio ministro Gelmini che andò in Calabria a fare l'esame di Stato per l'abilitazione.



o un ragazzo che va a fare l'esame per entrare nelle forze dell'Ordine al Nord perchè al Sud il punteggio minimo era più alto.

ripeto, sono generalizzazioni assurde che non dimostrano nulla.

una volta si diceva da me che se volevi laurearti più facilmente dovevi iscriverti all'Università di Camerino, dove regalavano lauree.
Camerino non è propriamente Sud.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> o un ragazzo che va a fare l'esame per entrare nelle forze dell'Ordine al Nord perchè al Sud il punteggio minimo era più alto.
> 
> ripeto, sono generalizzazioni assurde che non dimostrano nulla.
> 
> ...



Sta cosa delle generalizzazioni sta uscendo di mano comunque.Per smontare certi discorsi si portano come esempio sempre le eccezioni. 

Le generalizzazioni esistono per parlare di un fenomeno comune. Che non siano tutti così è lampante e oggettivo. 

E' come dire che non è vero che i cinesi fanno schifo a basket perché esistono alcuni cinesi che giocano nell'nba. Viceversa non è vero che i neri sono migliori a basket perché esistono anche tantissimi giocatori bianchi bravi.

Le generalizzazioni servono per parlare di un fenomeno. In questo caso è più frequente che al sud ci siano manini rispetto al nord, anche se la differenza sta via via scomparendo, in peggio però, non in meglio. Così come è più frequente che nell'nba le stelle vere siano nere e non cinesi. 

Abolire le generalizzazioni vuol dire non poter più parlare di nulla. Non potremmo più fare una sola statistica perché ci saranno sempre casi particolari che vanno contro una certa tendenza e dimostreranno sempre il contrario.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (29 Novembre 2017)

Per cortesia basta con questi politically correct, questo finto perbenismo: ci seppelliranno e annienteranno la meritocrazia; abbiamo una grande percentuale di insegnanti provenienti dal sud Italia che ha ottenuto una laurea-facile, oppure - come comprovato da recenti indagini della magistratura - FINTE o comprate. Non é razzismo é la realtà: lo direi anche per uno svizzero che compra la laurea o non é adeguato al ruolo di INSEGNANTE. Purtroppo il mito del posto fisso nell’istruzione, la pensione anticipata, le ferie prolungate, l’impiego di tempo nel ‘studio’ solo perché altrimenti sarebbe perso é una realtà. La prova é data dal pressappochismo nella preparazione, inadeguatezza al livello lessicale e impoverimento culturale che ognuno può percepire colloquiando con loro.
Poi non é corretto fare di tutta un’erba un fascio, poiché ci sono ottimi insegnanti anche del sud: purtroppo per colpa di molti anche le eccezioni finiscono nel calderone.


----------



## DrHouse (29 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta cosa delle generalizzazioni sta uscendo di mano comunque.Per smontare certi discorsi si portano come esempio sempre le eccezioni.
> 
> Le generalizzazioni esistono per parlare di un fenomeno comune. Che non siano tutti così è lampante e oggettivo.
> 
> ...



no.
le generalizzazioni come figura retorica ci stanno.
le generalizzazioni sul caso singolo (es. il concorso della Gelmini) possono fuorviare.

a me francamente non risulta che nel Meridione ci sia una emergenza scolastica sull'italiano.
l'esempio (generalizzante) che ti ho portato io, sul concorso GDF al Sud, può essere utile in un altro senso (non in quello che usavo in precedenza). la prima prova del concorso GDF è pura grammatica. Al Sud il motivo per cui la soglia di errore era (parlo al passato perchè ora il concorso è su base nazionale) minima era dovuta al mix di grande partecipazione e preparazione di base.
statisticamente dunque, se un grande numero di partecipanti commette meno errori di grammatica (e ti parlo di una base di 88 domande corrette su 90, con 87 eri fuori) vuol dire che le grammatical skills di base al Sud c'erano.
qui invece si parla quasi di scuola da terzo mondo. "alla luce del sole", cito testualmente.

fin quando si dice che un errore come quello del topic in questione possa essere commesso più facilmente da una persona meridionale, posso pure concederlo.
ma, sempre e ribadisco, solo per questioni fonetiche.

la mia ex ragazza in Toscana veniva tacciata di ignoranza dagli alunni perchè nel dettato non differenziava foneticamente le "e" dalle "é", e i ragazzi si giustificavano in famiglia dell'errore adducendo motivazioni fonetiche.
la mia ex diceva che, seppur ammettendo l'errore di dizione, la differenza tra congiunzione e verbo la si comprende dal contesto e non solo dalla fonetica. (in America nelle gare di spelling, quando chiedono la ripetizione chiedono di inserire la parola in un contesto, non di pronunciarla foneticamente distinta).

non giustifico nulla, ci mancherebbe.
ma a volte sembra che facciate confusione tra il piano sintattico e il piano semantico.
come se fosse più importante il piano sintattico. ed è questo il pomo della discordia che spesso vedo tra Nord e Sud.

in linguistica (e basta googlare Chomsky grammaticalità e accettabilità per farsi un'idea) sarebbe vero invece il contrario.

se sapessi scrivere Zebra ma la confondessi con un dromedario, sarei più ingnorante di chi scrive Zebbra, ma la indica perfettamente.

tutto qui, non vado oltre.


----------



## DrHouse (29 Novembre 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Per cortesia basta con questi politically correct, questo finto perbenismo: ci seppelliranno e annienteranno la meritocrazia; abbiamo una grande percentuale di insegnanti provenienti dal sud Italia che ha ottenuto una laurea-facile, oppure - come comprovato da recenti indagini della magistratura - FINTE o comprate. Non é razzismo é la realtà: lo direi anche per uno svizzero che compra la laurea o non é adeguato al ruolo di INSEGNANTE. Purtroppo il mito del posto fisso nell’istruzione, la pensione anticipata, le ferie prolungate, l’impiego di tempo nel ‘studio’ solo perché altrimenti sarebbe perso é una realtà. La prova é data dal pressappochismo nella preparazione, inadeguatezza al livello lessicale e impoverimento culturale che ognuno può percepire colloquiando con loro.
> Poi non é corretto fare di tutta un’erba un fascio, poiché ci sono ottimi insegnanti anche del sud: purtroppo per colpa di molti anche le eccezioni finiscono nel calderone.



ecco un altro campione di qualunquismo.

poi fammi avere le statistiche sulle lauree comprate, differenziate di Ateneo in Ateneo, cortesemente...


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2017)

Mi pare di leggere le teorie di Madame de Staël sulle differenze tra le letterature del nord e del sud sulla base del clima e della società.
Al sud si studia di meno perchè il sole invoglia alla vita sociale? Stiamo arrivando a deduzioni sconclusionate di tal portata?
Dio santo quanti luoghi comuni, quanto pressapochismo, quante generalizzazioni bigotte sul sud.
Quelli del sud vengono da alcuni dipinti come piccoli, brutti , neri e con grossa difficoltà nell'articolare un periodo.
Mostri praticamente.
Le università del nord italia sono piene zeppe di ragazzi che lasciano il sud per realizzarsi e lo fanno raggiungendo ottimi risultati accademici. 
Evidentemente arrivano con una formazione di base non indifferente e non con diplomi regalati.
Al sud manca il lavoro per via di una realtà triste e di uno stato inesistente ma di certo non mancano le menti.


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Novembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Insegnante meridionale suppongo.



Mi vergogno di condividere questo spazio su un forum, figuriamoci la stessa aria..fai schifo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Novembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno di condividere questo spazio su un forum, figuriamoci la stessa aria..fai schifo



Perchè al Nord c'è qualcuno che scriverebbe Zebbra, giusto? Ahahah


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Novembre 2017)

Le generalizzazioni vanno benissimo finchè si parla bene del Sud, sono solari, si mangia bene, fieri del Sud ecc ecc
Appena si discute di qualcosa che non va, ah è così in tutto il mondo, non è colpa nostra ecc ecc, razzisti!
Zebbra lo si scrive in tutta Italia!


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sul fatto che in Meridione si raddoppino le consonanti (e in alcuni casi si confondano, tipo T e D) è palese.
> ma è una questione fonetica più che grammaticale.
> se una laureata fa un errore non è dovuto alla sua provenienza, ma alla sua (presunta) ignoranza. che non ha domicilio.
> anche io (che la laurea ce l'ho e ho pure fatto esami di fonetica, linguistica, e per lavori radiofonici pure dizione) ho un accento che a volte tende a raddoppiare. comunque ho un accento indubbio meridionale (i miei amici lombardi e piemontesi alla prima intervista a Mirabelli, che abita a pochi metri da dove lavoro, mi hanno chiamato e mi hanno detto "parla uguale a te", sigh)...
> ...



Parere molto discutibile che non trova riscontro nella realtà: la maggior parte, praticamente quasi tutte, le eccellenze si trovano al nord e sono spesso università private o istituti che offrono corsi di formazione post lauream riconosciuti a livello europeo ed invase recentemente anche da studenti Asiatici e Nord Americani.
Alcuni esempi: Milano (Politecnico e PoliDesign, IED, Humanitas, NABA, Bocconi), Torino (Politecnico), Cremona (SIL), Pavia (Medicina e Chirurgia), Padova (Psicologia), Venezia (IED).
Non è un problema di studio o non studio, è la qualità dell'insegnamento, l'organizzazione dell'Istituto, le connessioni col mondo del lavoro, che sono differenti.

P.S. Prima di prendermi anche io del razzista a random, specifico che ci sono delle eccellenze anche al Sud, ma in numero decisamente minore ed infatti molti studenti si trasferiscono al Nord proprio per seguire corsi di laurea migliori.


----------



## wfiesso (29 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto Thread ha degenerato , immagino che i commenti di alcuni utenti siano stati un pò travisati .



La sensazione è quella, non credevo che il paragone Nord-Sud fosse ancora così acceso nel 2017.

E poi si sa che noi Polentoni ci perdiamo le consonanti per strada e i meridionali le riutilizzano  
si scherza, senza offesa per nessuno ci mancherebbe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io ho parenti del Sud , amo il Sud e ci vado ogni estate e non ho problema ad ammettere che quello che ha scritto è vero.
> *Laurearsi al Sud ( specialmente una decina di anni fa e prima ) comportava un impegno di 1/10 che a Milano*.


In ogni corso di studi di ogni facoltà del sud ci vuole un decimo dell'impegno per laurearsi rispetto al nord. Discorso che non fa una grinza per precisione ed empirismo.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Novembre 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> La sensazione è quella, non credevo che il paragone Nord-Sud fosse ancora così acceso nel 2017.
> 
> E poi si sa che noi Polentoni ci perdiamo le consonanti per strada e i meridionali le riutilizzano
> si scherza, senza offesa per nessuno ci mancherebbe



Bravissimo, la gente dovrebbe imparare a vivere con un pò più di leggerezza, non gridando allo scandalo per ogni commento su differenze reali ed oggettive.
Parlo da milanese con genitori non-lombardi che ha studiato e lavorato in più città d'Italia, sentendosi dare del ciucianebbia e polentone per tutta la vita, ma senza mai farne una tragedia, sapendo già che da Bergamo a Napoli, passando per Firenze e Roma, il milanese sarà sempre visto male, anche, secondo me, per un complesso di inferiorità che non trova alcun fondamento plausibile nella recente storia italiana.

Comunque fatevi una risata che domani vi aspetta un Pisano (o un parente morto) alla porta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Novembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Le generalizzazioni vanno benissimo finchè si parla bene del Sud, sono solari, si mangia bene, fieri del Sud ecc ecc
> Appena si discute di qualcosa che non va, ah è così in tutto il mondo, non è colpa nostra ecc ecc, razzisti!
> Zebbra lo si scrive in tutta Italia!



Non lo sapevi? al sud esistono solo il mare, il sole e il cibo. La mafia, la camorra, la 'ndrangheta sono tutte invenzioni dei media che vogliono farci passare il sud come un luogo lugubre e inospitale


----------



## de sica (29 Novembre 2017)

Non ho letto tutti i post dettagliatamente, ma mi sembra di capire che sia sorto un dibattito tra Nord e Sud in ambito di istruzione primaria, secondaria e universitaria. 
Allora, parto col presupposto che sono abruzzese (una b grazie  ) ma nella mia zona c'è una discreta influenza di napoletano nel dialetto parlato. Per cui comprendo e m'immedesimo nel discorso che si sta portando avanti. Per quanto mi riguarda ho parenti sia al nord (sono nato e ho vissuto a Venezia fino a 9 anni) sia al sud (Pachino per esattezza), ma leggo che gli insegnanti che provengono da "giù" hanno una parlata e un accento che può causargli questo genere di errore. E non è razzismo farlo notare, perché stiamo parlando di un dato oggettivo. Come anche quelli del nord avranno sicuramente delle difficoltà in vocaboli che nel dialetto d'origine pronunciano in tutt'altra maniera.
Si sta semplicemente facendo notare una sfaccettatura del meridionale che ha del vero, mica si sta affermando che la gran parte di insegnanti del sud siano asini o incapaci.

Ps: per inciso, alle superiori ho avuto per un anno un insegnante di matematica e fisica che veniva da Bergamo ed era una capra totale, incapace di spiegare a una classe di liceali. Ci sono casi ovunque


----------



## ilCapitan6 (29 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ecco un altro campione di qualunquismo.
> 
> poi fammi avere le statistiche sulle lauree comprate, differenziate di Ateneo in Ateneo, cortesemente...



Ecco un altro perbenista che non conosce la realtà. Non ti offendere, sei stato il primo a catalogare dandomi del ‘qualunquista’. 
Io sono meridionale, fiero di esserlo: ogni anno frequento il sud e parlo per esperienza diretta.
Mi auguro che tu sappia leggere e che abbia afferrato tutto il senso di ciò che ho scritto.
Ora visto che hai chiesto informazioni, studia:

Esami falsi, la Procura annulla 72 lauree - Corriere.it
False lauree nel Sud d'Italia Nei guai un 49enne di Arcene - Cronaca Arcene
Lauree "facili" Condannati dipendenti dell'Università - Gazzetta del Sud online
Comprare una laurea, ecco come si fa in Italia - Corriere della Sera
La grande fuga dal Sud comincia allâ€™universit?, chi si laurea al Nord lavora prima e guadagna di pi? - Il Sole 24 ORE
https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...si-zaia-ragazzi-del-nord-penalizzati/2971977/

Ma si, scriviamo che sono i polentoni razzisti a discriminare e che magistrati, inquirenti, giornalisti, manager, centinaia di dipartimenti di HR non capiscono nulla. Poveri studenti del sud, così discriminati.

Allora, hai letto qu sti pochi articoli? Ne devo produrre altri 50?

Ripeto: non sarà la totalità, però é indubbio che una percentuale maggiore ha usato scorciatoie oppure ha goduto di un sistema scolastico ‘facilitato’. Il frutto di tale seme sono incompetenza e ignoranza evidente.


----------



## de sica (29 Novembre 2017)

E comunque rimane il fatto che questo tipo di errore va condannato a prescindere, perché altrimenti diamo solo alibi all'ignoranza.
Con questo non sto dicendo di licenziarla o sospenderla, però non concepisco il "può capitare a tutti". Se sei un insegnante NON ti può capitare


----------



## DrHouse (29 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Parere molto discutibile che non trova riscontro nella realtà: la maggior parte, praticamente quasi tutte, le eccellenze si trovano al nord e sono spesso università private o istituti che offrono corsi di formazione post lauream riconosciuti a livello europeo ed invase recentemente anche da studenti Asiatici e Nord Americani.
> Alcuni esempi: Milano (Politecnico e PoliDesign, IED, Humanitas, NABA, Bocconi), Torino (Politecnico), Cremona (SIL), Pavia (Medicina e Chirurgia), Padova (Psicologia), Venezia (IED).
> Non è un problema di studio o non studio, è la qualità dell'insegnamento, l'organizzazione dell'Istituto, le connessioni col mondo del lavoro, che sono differenti.
> 
> P.S. Prima di prendermi anche io del razzista a random, specifico che ci sono delle eccellenze anche al Sud, ma in numero decisamente minore ed infatti molti studenti si trasferiscono al Nord proprio per seguire corsi di laurea migliori.



ma guarda che io ho "contestato" a Lollo l'equazione: laurea al sud uguale un decimo dello studio che al Nord.

qui si sta davvero andando sul grottesco.

che ci siano molti poli di spicco al Nord nessuno lo ha mai negato.
nè tantomeno mi sono permesso di giudicare il livello di istruzione del Nord.

però in quelle eccellenze ci si arriva con un background culturale di livello, e ad ottenere l'ammissione sono studenti di tutti i luoghi, anche provenienti da Università dove si crede si studi un decimo del normale.

io questo dico.
si fa passare l'istruzione al Sud pari a quella del Congo.
Io ho la fortuna di vivere al Sud, di averci studiato, di lavorare in collaborazione con banche e aziende Lombarde, Venete, fino a quelle Laziali e Pugliesi, di frequentare e viaggiare spesso in tutta Italia.
e credimi che tutta sta differenza per qualità di istruzione, e parlo di istruzione obbligatoria (che è quella fondamentale, e quella in oggetto del topic), non esiste. come ci sono scuole e insegnanti pessime giù, ci sono su.


----------



## de sica (29 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta cosa delle generalizzazioni sta uscendo di mano comunque.Per smontare certi discorsi si portano come esempio sempre le eccezioni.
> 
> Le generalizzazioni esistono per parlare di un fenomeno comune. Che non siano tutti così è lampante e oggettivo.
> 
> ...



il discorso si potrebbe anche adattare alle forze dell'ordine. Secondo voi, la gran parte di chi entra dove vorrebbe essere spedita per lavorare? E lasciamo perdere le eccezioni per un momento. 
E non è razzismo portare avanti un discorso simile


----------



## 666psycho (30 Novembre 2017)

L avrà dato da correggere a sua figlia...


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Laurearsi al Sud ( specialmente una decina di anni fa e prima ) comportava un impegno di 1/10 che a Milano.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In ogni corso di studi di ogni facoltà del sud ci vuole un decimo dell'impegno per laurearsi rispetto al nord. Discorso che non fa una grinza per precisione ed empirismo.


Qui Lollo mi sorprendi clamorosamente in negativo, una generalizzazione di una banalità davvero eclatante. Dato che al sud la mole di lavoro universitario è 1/10 rispetto al Nord, posso solo immaginare gli imbarazzi quando neo laureati del sud interagiscono con neo laureati del nord. Un pò come paragonare uno studente che conosce le tabellinee un altro i numeri complessi, come se un filosofo si mettesse a confronto con un 40enne con licenza media. Immagino che nelle aziende di qualsiasi tipo non si possa far altro che dare compiti elementari a laureati del sud, mentre il lavoro tosto vada a quelli del nord. Prendiamo la psicologia: al nord ci saranno terapeuti di una compentenza straordinaria in grado di risollevare la vita anche a leopardi, mentre al sud ci saranno dei caproni che penseranno che Jung sia una marca di un succo di frutta e tutt'al più daranno i consigli della nonna ai loro poveri pazienti.Vi siete bevuti il cervello giusto?

Comunque sia è inutile far polemica, se esistono queste opinioni bisogna prendere atto della cosa e ragionarci bene sopra. Per restare in tema, questo penso debba essere oggetto di studio degli psicologi sociali


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Qui Lollo mi sorprendi clamorosamente in negativo, una generalizzazione di una banalità davvero eclatante. Dato che al sud la mole di lavoro universitario è 1/10 rispetto al Nord, posso solo immaginare gli imbarazzi quando neo laureati del sud interagiscono con neo laureati del nord. Un pò come paragonare uno studente che conosce le tabellinee un altro i numeri complessi, come se un filosofo si mettesse a confronto con un 40enne con licenza media. Immagino che nelle aziende di qualsiasi tipo non si possa far altro che dare compiti elementari a laureati del sud, mentre il lavoro tosto vada a quelli del nord. Prendiamo la psicologia: al nord ci saranno terapeuti di una compentenza straordinaria in grado di risollevare la vita anche a leopardi, mentre al sud ci saranno dei caproni che penseranno che Jung sia una marca di un succo di frutta e tutt'al più daranno i consigli della nonna ai loro poveri pazienti.Vi siete bevuti il cervello giusto?
> 
> Comunque sia è inutile far polemica, se esistono queste opinioni bisogna prendere atto della cosa e ragionarci bene sopra. Per restare in tema, questo penso debba essere oggetto di studio degli psicologi sociali


 [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION] parliamone , per me hai frainteso il mio intervento . 

Io non ho certo detto che TUTTI i laureati al Sud ( tutti i miei amici praticamente ) sono meno preparati di quelli del NORD . Sto semplicemente dicendo che negli anni 80 e 90 un laureato di Lecce ( esempio a caso ) aveva una preparazione di base molto inferiore rispetto ad uno laureato a Venezia. 

E non è che te lo dico perchè ho sentito dire ma perchè essendo stato per molti anni responsabile in diverse aziende ero io che selezionavo il personale e mi capitava gente che la laurea l'aveva presa sul Postalmarket o con i punti dell Esselunga. 

Gente laureata in Matematica che la mettevi a far le fatture e andava in crisi.. gente che mettevo ad organizzare i Tour degli artisti LAUREATI IN LINGUE che non parlavano in Inglese. 

Ovviamente capirai che questa cosa un po' mi ha segnato visto che poi ero io che dovevo rendere conto ai miei capi dell epoca. 

Purtroppo è un dato di fatto e quando ogni anno torno in Sicilia e lo dico a tutti i miei amici di infanzia lo ammettono pure loro , non è razzismo ma è una constatazione dei fatti. 

Ripeto , anche perchè è come dare del razzista ad un nero di dice *****


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (30 Novembre 2017)

Premessa: Sono nato a Roma da genitori meridionali. Ho vissuto nel Meridione dall'età di 4 anni fino a 16, quindi ho frequentato lì elementari, medie e ginnasio. Tornato a Roma in un grande liceo non ho avuto alcuna difficoltà, anzi. Comunque parlo di molto tempo fa. 
La premessa solo per dire che non dovrei soffrire di pregiudizi geografici. Tuttavia, i dati (campionari) - indagine PISA dell'OCSE su quindicenni - mostrano che nell'insieme la posizione dell'Italia è sotto la media e che i risultati al Sud sono parecchio peggiori di quelli al Nord. Non è sorprendente: c'è di solito una correlazione tra livelli di reddito e risultati scolastici. Come si risolve? Investendo per correggere i divari.
La qualità degli insegnanti è decisiva (bisognerebbe mandare i migliori insegnanti dove i risultati sono peggiori). E' bassa? Ma quanto è attraente la professione di insegnante? Perché un giovane brillante dovrebbe sceglierla? Status sociale e retribuzioni sono bassi e, in termini relativi, sono molto diminuiti negli ultimi trent'anni. Per invertire la tendenza bisognerebbe lavorare su questo.

PS Sugli errori in italiano. Zebbra suona molto romano (come anche "borza" che ho visto scritto molte volte). Ma ognuno ha i suoi: utilizzare "piuttosto che" convinti che significhi "oppure" è tipico del Nord.
PS2: Qualcuno ha scritto qui che ci sono razze più intelligenti: non c'è nessuna evidenza scientifica di questo. Ma quell'affermazione è un esempio canonico di razzismo (senza scuse e distinguo possibili)


----------



## DrHouse (30 Novembre 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


> Ecco un altro perbenista che non conosce la realtà. Non ti offendere, sei stato il primo a catalogare dandomi del ‘qualunquista’.
> Io sono meridionale, fiero di esserlo: ogni anno frequento il sud e parlo per esperienza diretta.
> Mi auguro che tu sappia leggere e che abbia afferrato tutto il senso di ciò che ho scritto.
> Ora visto che hai chiesto informazioni, studia:
> ...



http://lanuovaferrara.gelocal.it/ferrara/cronaca/2015/10/21/news/medico-per-quasi-40-anni-ma-la-laurea-non-si-trova-1.12304336
http://www.liberoquotidiano.it/news/personaggi/1193776/Milano--Giannino-indagato-per-falso-nell-inchiesta-Teleospedale.htmlhttp://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca/2016/10/26/news/tra_i_venditori_di_tesi_di_laurea_per_4mila_euro_la_scriviamo_noi_-150593363/
http://corrieredelveneto.corriere.it/veneto/notizie/cronaca/2017/20-febbraio-2017/false-lauree-regione-c-inchiesta-truffa-2401300382252.shtml
https://www.miglioverde.eu/regis-enea/
http://www.liberoquotidiano.it/news/italia/1275950/Un-dentista-su-tre-e-abusivo--In-Lombaria-il-record-di--irregolari-.html

perdonami, ma di articoli del genere "ne posso produrre" tanti quanto te anche per zone diverse dell'Italia.

e nonostante abbia frequentato scuole dell'obbligo in cui non si parla italiano, ed essermi laureato studiando un decimo di quanto si studi da altre parti (mi raccomando credici), mai mi è venuto in mente di mettere in discussione la preparazione o l'alfabetizzazione di base in altre regioni.

che dovrei dire? che l'odontoiatria lombarda è simile a quella rumena? neanche per sogno.
che anche al Politecnico di Milano si comprano le lauree perchè si fanno scrivere le tesi? troppo generalizzante.

che qui, poi, nessuno sta facendo il negazionista sui problemi strutturali del Meridione, sulle carenze della Pubblica Istruzione italiana, e purtroppo anche sulla presenza di insegnanti inadeguati.
qui nessuno lo ha mai negato.

ma dipingere l'istruzione al Sud come se fosse il Congo ce ne passa.
anche perchè non sono poche le persone che vanno a studiare in Università d'eccellenza, riuscendo ad essere ammessi e a ottenere risultati con una preparazione di base formata "in Congo".


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2017)

Ma infatti ragazzi penso che ci sia stato un problema di fondo nel comprendere la questione. 

Avete frainteso gli interventi di alcuni utenti , io come altri non volevamo di certo farne una questione territoriale ma semplicemente una constatazione dei fatti . 

Non volevamo certo dire che tutto il sistema scolastico al Sud italia non funzioni e ogni mio amico laureato a Catania per esempio è oggi meno preparato di uno laureato in Bocconi. 

Semplicemente si stava constatando il fatto che almeno per 20/30 anni dagli anni 70/80 in poi laurearsi al Sud era molto più facile che laurearsi al nord e questa stranezza tutta italiana ha prodotto insegnati laureati con un istruzione di base ridicola. 

Io e lo ripeto nuovamente mi domando come un mio professore LAUREATO e ripeto LAUREATO possa scrivere " lavantino quasto " . 

Non voglio farne una questione Nord- Sud ( anche perchè sarei la persona meno indicata per farlo ) ma semplicemente dopo 20 anni di lavoro dove ho fatto lavorare centinaia di persone , dove ho fatto centinaia di colloqui , dove ho assunto centinaia di persone .... posso tranquillamente affermare che anni fa si presentavano figure professionali con lauree arrivate chissà dove. 

Poi oh... chiedete ai vostri padri , io quando ne parlo con il mio è lui il primo a dirmi che negli anni 80 a Palermo o Catania ( ovviamente lui parla di quella terra ) l'istruzione di base era molto deficitaria e le lauree venivano elargite ANCHE per permettere ai suoi coetanei di ricoprire cariche pubbliche che in assenza di laurea non avrebbero potuto ricoprire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non ho letto tutti i post dettagliatamente, ma mi sembra di capire che sia sorto un dibattito tra Nord e Sud in ambito di istruzione primaria, secondaria e universitaria.
> Allora, parto col presupposto che sono abruzzese (una b grazie  ) ma nella mia zona c'è una discreta influenza di napoletano nel dialetto parlato. Per cui comprendo e m'immedesimo nel discorso che si sta portando avanti. Per quanto mi riguarda ho parenti sia al nord (sono nato e ho vissuto a Venezia fino a 9 anni) sia al sud (Pachino per esattezza), ma leggo che gli insegnanti che provengono da "giù" hanno una parlata e un accento che può causargli questo genere di errore. E non è razzismo farlo notare, perché stiamo parlando di un dato oggettivo. Come anche quelli del nord avranno sicuramente delle difficoltà in vocaboli che nel dialetto d'origine pronunciano in tutt'altra maniera.
> *Si sta semplicemente facendo notare una sfaccettatura del meridionale che ha del vero, mica si sta affermando che la gran parte di insegnanti del sud siano asini o incapaci.*
> 
> Ps: per inciso, alle superiori ho avuto per un anno un insegnante di matematica e fisica che veniva da Bergamo ed era una capra totale, incapace di spiegare a una classe di liceali. Ci sono casi ovunque



Esatto


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sul confronto tra università di Nord e Sud invece discordo.
> la questione è trasversale, ci sono Atenei di gran prestigio, e altri che sono esamifici.
> Ma di base non posso dire che giù si studi 1/10 rispetto a su. Anzi, a volte (e di simposi col consorzio degli atenei europei ne ho fatti, da rappresentante di studenti e da personale lavorativo universitario ne ho fatti) ci sono eccellenze nel Meridione che in altre parti sognano...



Considerate sempre che la mia esperienza di scelta di personale risale a 15 anni fa , quindi parliamo di laureati anni 80/primi 90


----------



## DrHouse (30 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ragazzi penso che ci sia stato un problema di fondo nel comprendere la questione.
> 
> Avete frainteso gli interventi di alcuni utenti , io come altri non volevamo di certo farne una questione territoriale ma semplicemente una constatazione dei fatti .
> 
> ...



io credo che, in alcuni casi, sia vero il contrario.
fino al 2000 gli insegnanti delle scuole dell'obbligo insegnavano col diploma. e ancora oggi il corpo docente è composto in gran parte da quella tipologia.

oggi la laurea è più alla portata, economica e sociale, di tutti.
ed è chiaro che aumentando il numero di laureati, si aumenta il numero di possibili profili professionali scadenti.
la forbice tra il laureato eccellente e il laureato rappezzatto è diventata più ampia.
ma oggi.

negli anni 70-80 c'erano grandi differenze culturali, di istruzione e quant'altro.

ma ovviamente anche qui la situazione può essere soggettiva.

magari nel tuo contesto ti sei trovato di fronte questi casi (e ti conosco, virtualmente, da 15 anni e le chiacchierate MSN non me le scordo, quindi conosco la tua buona fede e tutto) particolari.

magari potrei dire lo stesso in alcune cose io, dove mi trovo da imprenditore del sud sul ramo servizi a dover assumere centinaia di addette (soprattutto casalinghe) al nord-est, tutte con terza media. e che fanno errori grammaticali imbarazzanti.
ma mica posso dire che al nord le scuole fanno pena.

c'ho vissuto in Lombardia da bambino, e so quali possono essere le differenze e le similitudini con tutto il resto d'Italia.

tutto qui.
ci tengo di nuovo a precisare che non mi permetto mai di giudicare per provenienza...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Per quelli che dicono che giù si studi 1/10 rispetto a su, provate a laurearvi in Giurisprudenza a Catania, e poi vedrete se dovete studiare poco o tanto e il livello dei professori.



Ecco , vedi questo è un buon esempio. 

Ateneo di primo livello e laureati di primissimo livello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi pare di leggere le teorie di Madame de Staël sulle differenze tra le letterature del nord e del sud sulla base del clima e della società.
> Al sud si studia di meno perchè il sole invoglia alla vita sociale? Stiamo arrivando a deduzioni sconclusionate di tal portata?
> Dio santo quanti luoghi comuni, quanto pressapochismo, quante generalizzazioni bigotte sul sud.
> Quelli del sud vengono da alcuni dipinti come piccoli, brutti , neri e con grossa difficoltà nell'articolare un periodo.
> ...



Anzi ti dirò di più ... 

io la " cattiveria " di arrivare la trovo molto più spesso nel ragazzino che mi chiede un lavoro perchè ha la famiglia di Bari e lui abita a Milano e si deve mantenere piuttosto che nel ragazzino che ha sempre avuto tutto. 

Bisogna cercare di vedere questo discorso in modo più ampio e non limitarsi a bollare come razzista chi dice delle verità o contestare ciecamente chi dice mezza parola contro il Sud.

Parliamone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> io credo che, in alcuni casi, sia vero il contrario.
> fino al 2000 gli insegnanti delle scuole dell'obbligo insegnavano col diploma. e ancora oggi il corpo docente è composto in gran parte da quella tipologia.
> 
> oggi la laurea è più alla portata, economica e sociale, di tutti.
> ...



Ok , allora fatto cosi il discorso non fa una piega. 

Come ho scritto sopra probabilmente le nostre esperienze personali hanno forgiato determinate nostre idee. 

Ti faccio un esempio , negli anni 80 e 90 mio padre ( operaio ) e mia madre ( casalinga ) mi hanno mandato in scuole di medio basso livello perchè era quello che si potevano permettere ( e ci mancherebbe che li criticassi anzi , li ringrazierò perchè hanno sempre fatto il massimo per me e mia sorella ) e probabilmente i professori che ho incontrato in queste scuole erano quello che erano anche per quello. 

Se i miei genitori negli anni 80 e 90 avessero avuto i soldi magari avrei potuto frequentare scuole private con professori e livelli di istruzioni più alti . 

Istruzione " scarsa " che ovviamente non ha influito minimamente nelle mie carriere lavorative.


----------



## DrHouse (30 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok , allora fatto cosi il discorso non fa una piega.
> 
> Come ho scritto sopra probabilmente le nostre esperienze personali hanno forgiato determinate nostre idee.
> 
> ...



questo è un argomento già diverso.
le differenze, purtroppo, tra istruzione pubblica e privata in alcuni casi sono enormi.
in negativo per il pubblico quando grazie ai fondi (pubblici e privati dovuti alle ingenti rette pagate) l'offerta formativa è enormemente migliore nel privato
in positivo per il pubblico quando gli istituti privati diventano diplomifici incalliti (paghi quindi ti diplomi a prescindere).

che poi, non è che stia cercando il contentino per "noi del Sud" sulla fame e la voglia di sfondare.
anche quella, palese in molti casi ed è vero, è oggettiva e trasversare.

esempi? nel calcio in Calabria ci sono i Gattuso che per sfondare hanno dato il 300%, e i giovani che a 15 anni fumano e cercano solo contratti che ne mantengano vizi e tenori di vita poco più che normali.
così come al Nord crescono gli Inzaghi che vivono di fame e dieta a bresaola per 40 anni pur di sfondare, e i De Zerbi che nonostante il talento si accontentano di fare i re della vita notturna a Foggia in C2 invece di fare vita professionale...

con le dovute differenze, e le dovute proporzioni, la questione è comunque trasversale.
e un conto è percepire difficoltà sociali in alcune zone.
un altro è credere che l'istruzione meridionale difetta, in toto, delle basi di italiano...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (30 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok , allora fatto cosi il discorso non fa una piega.
> 
> Come ho scritto sopra probabilmente le nostre esperienze personali hanno forgiato determinate nostre idee.
> 
> ...



Solo una battuta sulle scuole private. Dall’indagine PISA dell’Ocse (di cui parlo in un post precedente) oltre che il divario Nord-Sud emerge che l’Italia è l’unico paese in cui i risultati degli alunni delle private sono peggiori di quelli degli alunni delle pubbliche


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anzi ti dirò di più ...
> 
> io la " cattiveria " di arrivare la trovo molto più spesso nel ragazzino che mi chiede un lavoro perchè ha la famiglia di Bari e lui abita a Milano e si deve mantenere piuttosto che nel ragazzino che ha sempre avuto tutto.
> 
> ...




Assolutamente si.
Come si deve avere un pò di empatia e di intelligenza prima di emanare certe sentenze cervellotiche.
Il forum è pieno di ragazzi/uomini che hanno studiato presso università del sud o che stanno dando l'anima sui libri per arrivare alla laurea, affermare che le università del sud sono facili e che non valgono assolutamente quelle del nord non è un'offesa verso queste persone? Si sta nemmeno tanto velatamente denigrando i loro sacrifici e sminuendo i loro meriti.
Bada bene, non parlo di razzismo ma di offesa. Cosi evitiamo di entrare in discorsi ancora più scomodi, visto che ormai si tira fuori sempre il razzismo anche quando in realtà a mancare è l'intelligenza, l'educazione, il rispetto, la conoscenza.
Che poi ognuno possa riportare le proprie esperienze personali ci sta, il forum è gradevole da vivere anche per questo motivo e per me è un onore confrontarmi con voi tutti, con te innanzitutto che sei uno dei pilastri di milan world.
Il discorso scolastico , della formazione, della selezione umana è molto complesso e per analizzarlo si dovrebbero approfondire tanti altri aspetti.
La formazione scolastica è crollata come qualità nel tempo stesso che si sono perse molte professioni e che la disoccupazione è arrivata a livelli da paura.
Ci giriamo attorno ma la realtà è questa.
La laurea doveva però rimanere un'eccellenza, oggi purtroppo non lo è più e lo dico con la morte nel cuore.
E qua non c'entra nord o sud ma un paese che ha distrutto l'accademia, la formazione, l'istruzione.
La maestra in questione ha commesso un errore grossolano ma tu sai quanti ne conosco io che dopo aver fatto i lavori più disparati(lavorare è un onore, sia chiaro) per anni si sono buttati sui libri e col minimo sforzo(minimo perchè lo richiede il percorso, non di certo perchè regalano nulla) sono diventati in tre anni insegnati della scuola primaria? Loro si sono certamente migliorati ma la categoria professionale a scuola è migliorata??
Ecco, questa è una delle tante cose che delle riforme scolastiche proprio non ma va giù.
E in questo discorso non c'entra nulla nord e sud , parlo del paese e di come abbia distrutto la formazione. La laurea prima era un'eccellenza, ripeto, estendere l'istruzione a tutti deve essere un dovere ma non a discapito della qualità. 
E poi il paese è pieno di professionisti a spasso, professionsisti validi dei quali il paese si è dimenticato.
Io sono farmacista e se non avessi creato qualcosa di mio lo stato non mi avrebbe certo messo in condizione di lavorare.
Ma la mia è una casta tremenda.


----------



## PM3 (30 Novembre 2017)

Io da meridionale condivido l'idea che questo errore sia stato commesso da una persona del sud. Per il semplice motivo che è un errore tipico che deriva dal dialetto. 
Però non sappiamo nemmeno di che scuola si tratti. L'articolo parla di maestra, ma certi esercizi di copiato vengono fatti anche all'asilo. 
Probabilmente non è un'insegnante di italiano, ma una semplice maestra dell'asilo... Mia madre fa questo mestiere e posso comprendere benissimo lo stress che c'è dietro a dei bambini che urlano corrono e non ti ascoltano mai... Quindi dopo ore del genere può accadere di compiere errori. 

Sulla questione università, conosco persone iscritte ad una facoltà del sud italia, cambiare istituto per laurearsi... Altri dopo aver conseguito la triennale al sud eccellere anche nella specialistica al Nord. I dati che avete descritto non sono supportati da alcuna statistica o studio condotto. Se poi parliamo di servizi è ovvio che le università del nord siano all'avanguardia mentre quelle del sud piene di disservizi, ma chi vuole studiare lo fa comunque.


----------

